# Multiple fursonas?



## Thalassa (May 6, 2011)

Like I said I am new to the fandom, but is it okay to have more than one fursona? Sorry if I'm making anyone reapeat themselves.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2011)

There's no rules of the fandom. If you want multiple fursonas, go ahead.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 6, 2011)

"hello, my name is captaincool and i have multiple fursonality disorder."

i think it depends on how you use that character and how you see that character  some people use it as an actual alter ego, others just use it in a more casual way.

also, the den would probably be a better forum for this^^


----------



## Heimdal (May 6, 2011)

Only other furries think fursonas are cool. So while multiple fursonas might seem exponentially cool, it's exponentially lame to everyone outside of the fandom.


----------



## Thalassa (May 6, 2011)

Thats for telling me! I use my 'sonas in a casual way. I don't really have an alter ego...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 6, 2011)

Thalassa said:


> Thats for telling me! I use my 'sonas in a casual way. I don't really have an alter ego...


 
How do you "casually use" a 'sona, anyway? ._.


----------



## Thalassa (May 6, 2011)

Thats a goooood question....


----------



## israfur (May 6, 2011)

It makes me think you'd have multiple personality disorder in real life. xI
Now if you're using these OCs as role play characters, that's a totally different story.
I will respect the choice others make here, but unless it's disorder-related I will not understand the reasoning behind "multiple fursonas."


----------



## Deo (May 6, 2011)

Well a fursona I think is a representation of yourself. 
Furry characters on the other hand you could have many of them, but there is only one of you so my opinion is there should be only one fursona to represent you.


----------



## RedSavage (May 6, 2011)

Deo said:


> Well a fursona I think is a representation of yourself.
> Furry characters on the other hand you could have many of them, but there is only one of you so my opinion is there should be only one fursona to represent you.


 
Point. Having a few characters to just have interact in art or stories is alright. 

But as a representation of yourself, just one would be nice. It could get confusing.


----------



## Fay V (May 6, 2011)

Multiple characters is different than fursonas, and there's no problem with that. Fursonas are a representation of yourself, so too many is a bit too much as you're not longer really representing the right thing. 
That being said I technically have two. My fox and my TA Tazzy Tiger. I think both represent me quite well.


----------



## CannotWait (May 6, 2011)

I thought I did at first, but I was really just confused on what I was. After pondering, I chose the Mexican Wolf because it has a few different fur colors across it's body to represent my diverse mind.


----------



## Heliophobic (May 6, 2011)

Thalassa said:


> Like I said I am new to the fandom, but is it okay to have more than one fursona? Sorry if I'm making anyone reapeat themselves.


 
NO! That strictly violates rule #347 of the fandom. :V

I have two fursonas. Both are the same exact person... but one's a cyborg version.


----------



## Thalassa (May 7, 2011)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> Point. Having a few characters to just have interact in art or stories is alright.
> 
> But as a representation of yourself, just one would be nice. It could get confusing.



Good point, I only have one right now. I was just thinking of another to have. My fursona is a cyborg fox, but he walks on 4 feet and hes got wings and, one cybornetic eye.... Anyway good point!


----------



## Verin Asper (May 7, 2011)

most folks only have ONE fursona, then they have multiple characters

then there are folks who are without a fursona but have multiple characters

if you have more than one Fursona, why is each one of those people the gawd damn same personality and such?


----------

